# ocr 1 help



## neveo (Mar 5, 2006)

i'm looking to get back into road riding after 10 years of strictly mountain biking and a year off recovering from knee surgeries. i'm a clydesdale at 6-2 and 245 . i went in ready top spend about 1600. my lbs has offered me a 2006 Giant ocr 1 for 2300. or a 2005 ocr limited for 1550. i really l.ike both bikes and know i'm going to want to upgrade sometime in the future. is it worth it to buy the ocr comp 1 since it has dura ace rear, better wheels krysium elite, fsa carbon crank, better brakes etc. the only thing keeping me from getting the comp 1 is the red color. he offered to build up all the parts on a comp 3 frame for the same price. or get the limited and upgrade the wheels and cranks which would be another 550 . by the way i'm not planning on any racing just long rides through nor cal.t is the price difference for the comp 1 components worth it? 

i alse hate the red color that is on the comp 1.would it be foolish to have the comp parts put on a comp 3 frameset?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Not foolish at all*



neveo said:


> i'm looking to get back into road riding after 10 years of strictly mountain biking and a year off recovering from knee surgeries. i'm a clydesdale at 6-2 and 245 . i went in ready top spend about 1600. my lbs has offered me a 2006 Giant ocr 1 for 2300. or a 2005 ocr limited for 1550. i really l.ike both bikes and know i'm going to want to upgrade sometime in the future. is it worth it to buy the ocr comp 1 since it has dura ace rear, better wheels krysium elite, fsa carbon crank, better brakes etc. the only thing keeping me from getting the comp 1 is the red color. he offered to build up all the parts on a comp 3 frame for the same price. or get the limited and upgrade the wheels and cranks which would be another 550 . by the way i'm not planning on any racing just long rides through nor cal.t is the price difference for the comp 1 components worth it?
> 
> i alse hate the red color that is on the comp 1.would it be foolish to have the comp parts put on a comp 3 frameset?


Do what makes you happy. I am a Clyde, too (6'1", 250), and bought my OCR C2 last year. I have been VERY pleased with it. Almost nothing on the frams is stock, and it is well worth upgrading, in my opinion. I have the K Elites, as it happens, and have not had the greates luck with them, but I seem to be an isolated case. And, in all fairness, Mavic *did *replace my rear wheel under warranty.
Is the price difference worth it? I would only say it's worth it if the parts are what you would upgrade to, anyway. That's why I bought the C2 and upgraded over time.
Whatever you do, have a blast.
Paul


----------

